# FDA Targets Jack3d Supplement as Containing Steroids



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2011)

*FDA Targets Jack3d Supplement as Containing Steroids*

On Nov. 3, two supplement companies—sports nutrition marketer Advanced Muscle Science, a subsidiary of DCD, and contract manufacturer R&D Holdings—pled guilty to distributing steroids packaged as dietary supplements. An FDA investigation revealed that DCD’s Dienedrone and Liquidrone, as well as R&D’s Orafindrol 50, Microdrol and Methyldrostanolone products used anabolic steroids or steroid analogs as active ingredients. 

Sentencing is set for January 2012, with recommendations that DCD pay a fine of $125,000 and that R&D pay $21,000. According to a release from the Department of Justice, the companies distributed their products across state lines, through “a large Internet-based retailer that has its headquarters in Meridian, Idaho.”

In December of last year, before he resigned as FDA commissioner, Joshua Sharfstein spoke to the press about FDA’s intent to clean up the “dirty” supplement areas—bodybuilding, weight loss and sexual enhancement—and curb the sale of steroids and illegal drugs as supplements. It would appear that that lip service now has legs, with the focus of FDA’s ire seemingly centered on that large Idaho-based online retailer. In May, for example, California-based Tribravus Enterprises pled guilty in a U.S. District Court in Idaho to a similar adulteration indictment.

Meanwhile, as these adulteration cases roll on, a time-bomb lies in wait in the pre-workout market. The oft-maligned 1,3 DMAA—called out by many scientists as a synthetic drug and not, in fact, a geranium extract—is still sold in popular pre-workout products like Jack3d from USPlabs. (Jack3d remains a top seller through online retail.) Should chemists reveal 1,3 DMAA to actually be a drug and not derived from a natural source, some supplement sellers would be best off reformulating their pre-workouts tout de suite.

FDA has made it clear that if industry can’t police itself in these problem categories, the agency’s prepared to step in. Beyond industry’s caterwauling on FDA’s heavy-handed NDI guidance, supplement companies continue to fail GMP audits and get hit with adulteration suits. It seems like a priority shift is in need.


----------



## gamma (Nov 10, 2011)

stock up boys !!!


----------



## JerBear1980 (Nov 10, 2011)

Where is the source of this? If you search "Jack3d" on the FDA website, nothing pops up.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 10, 2011)

Time to buy a shit ton of Amilean Extreme. Straight DMAA tablets. 

Yet people can eat something into oblivion...fuck that.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2011)

Actually its this kind of crap that will ruin things for everyone! Seriously adding AAS to a pre-workout drink? Do you know how many people, including teens and even females have used this product not knowing they were actually using AAS?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 10, 2011)

Prince, you lost me. DMAA is a stimulant, why are you saying that it was in jack3d?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm confused also. It doesn't say anything about Jacked containing AAS, just that the so called geranium extract in it may be synthetic?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm confused why Gaz repeated himself thrice


----------



## Mr.BTB (Nov 11, 2011)

for real the FDA just wants everyone to be fat lazy cunts who depends on overweight meds.

Soon they will ban protein and creatine.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 11, 2011)

Let's hope not! That be one mess up world for us.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 11, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> for real the FDA just wants everyone to be fat lazy cunts who depends on overweight meds.
> 
> Soon they will ban protein and creatine.



Then they better go after all the diet drinks like slim-fast that tout that they are protein rich and healthy....


----------



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2011)

> An FDA investigation revealed that DCD’s Dienedrone and Liquidrone, as  well as R&D’s Orafindrol 50, Microdrol and Methyldrostanolone  products used anabolic steroids or steroid analogs as active  ingredients.



oops, I guess I took this out of context. 

its been a long week...


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't understand the the Jack3d part of the article?
So what if the 1,3 DMAA is actually a drug and not derived from a natural source? Does that make it illegal? Do they just change their label?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm confused why Gaz repeated himself thrice



Having problems with Chrome browser at the moment. For some reason it's messing with my forum experience.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Nov 11, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> I don't understand the the Jack3d part of the article?
> So what if the 1,3 DMAA is actually a drug and not derived from a natural source? Does that make it illegal? Do they just change their label?



I think Prince is saying that if a supp contained something that mucked about with your hormonal balance and wasn't obvious about it, it's a problem.  Imagine this scenario:
You've been using Jack3D and decide to stop. You need to use some sort of PCT but aren't aware of that fact. Now what?

I'm guessing the big problem is really that some companies are marketing products and hiding the fact that they contain some sort of AAS or analogue that might require PCT. Whether you believe in the FDA actions or not, that really is a big problem that is akin to punching yourself in an already black eye.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 11, 2011)

i snort jacked 1 scoop pre work out 1 while in workout


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> I think Prince is saying that if a supp contained something that mucked about with your hormonal balance and wasn't obvious about it, it's a problem.  Imagine this scenario:
> You've been using Jack3D and decide to stop. You need to use some sort of PCT but aren't aware of that fact. Now what?
> 
> I'm guessing the big problem is really that some companies are marketing products and hiding the fact that they contain some sort of AAS or analogue that might require PCT. Whether you believe in the FDA actions or not, that really is a big problem that is akin to punching yourself in an already black eye.



well said!


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 12, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> I think Prince is saying that if a supp contained something that mucked about with your hormonal balance and wasn't obvious about it, it's a problem.  Imagine this scenario:
> You've been using Jack3D and decide to stop. You need to use some sort of PCT but aren't aware of that fact. Now what?
> 
> I'm guessing the big problem is really that some companies are marketing products and hiding the fact that they contain some sort of AAS or analogue that might require PCT. Whether you believe in the FDA actions or not, that really is a big problem that is akin to punching yourself in an already black eye.



My point, why is Jack3D even mentioned in this article? 
There is no comparison. Is using the synthetic drug form, instead of the extract that's listed on the ingredients remotely the same thing as including undeclared pro-hormones?


----------

